# Japanese Food



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Surprise me again. Don't worry once I get everything figured out I won't have so many questions because I know how busy you are. I am wondering if you have heard if dried seaweed (salty) is o.k. I eat it with my rice alot and am wondering. Are all types of Tofu o.k? There are millions here although I know that deep fried tofu is bad. Darn! Do you know anything about various soy sauces? There are so many kinds here but I cannot read the labels (I can't wait until I learn to read here!! I have heard that some soy sauces contain wheat? These questions may be difficult to answer so I understand if you are not able to because you are not living in Japan. Your books have truly helped me soooo much and if I didn't have them I don't know what I would do here (starve). I only have a little toaster oven here and a micro so it is difficult to cook. I have managed however to make your banana bread and sunshine bread (cut recipe in half). I know that when I return to Canada it will be a lot easier but I will always thank you for your help getting me through this. Not only do I have to deal with culture shock but this makes it such much more difficult when it comes to eating.Oh, I am able to purchase Metamucil through the foreign buyers club but none of the other fiber supplements you mentioned. On a daily basis at the moment I am taking enzymes and flora tablets (from Japanese doc), cranberry vit and acidophilus. I am usually reg with one BM in the a.m but it falls apart in the toilet and sometimes contains pink pieces (which I have been told is undigested food). Would Metamucil be a good idea to bulk things up? I was also wondering what you take on a daily basis (vit, med)? If you don't mind me asking. It is so difficult to know what to do. I have calcium citrate capsules with vit D but I stopped taking them because under non-medicinal ingred it says vegetable grade magnesium stearate (lubricant). I wasn't sure if that magnesium is safe?One last question, birth control pills contain some dairy in inert ingredients, it would be a really small amount but do you think it matters?Wow, finally done. Once again you are a live saver to so many people so thank you for sharing your life experiences with us!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Wow, lots of questions. In turn:Tofu is fine, but not deep friedSoy sauce is fine - doesn't matter if it's brewed with wheat as well as soy, it's the insoluble fiber from bran in whole wheat that can trigger IBS. There's no fiber at all in soy sauce.Seaweed should be fine, but treat it like a veggie and eat it with rice.Metamucil should really help you. It's more likely to cause bloating than other fiber supplements (like Citrucel, Fibercon, Benefiber) but probably the only soluble fiber supplement you can get in Japan. Work up to 2T taken twice daily. There's detailed info about soluble fiber supplements here web page Birth control pills can contain lactose, and if you're very sensitive to this it can bother you. There are brands that are lactose free - ask your doctor.Best,Heather


----------

